# Are these moon spots??!!??



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

So I was told my new kids have moon spots, what do all of you think? I don't know enough to even guess.....

Our doeling sahara

























My doe is looking at us in this one!









This is our buckling Monte!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She almost looks to me to be a Chamoisee with heavy white overlay. If it is spots on white, then they aren't considered moonspots.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Not moon spots. They're chamoisee with abundant white. Just the white markings gave them some spots, but moon spots are different. :thumb:


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Ok thank you!


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

Here is a good example of moonspots. Moonspots cannot be white or upon a white field. They have to be on a dark field and be a color. Not the absence of color  but they are still very pretty babies!

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Actually, on second glance...those kids could be hiding buckskin or sundgau under all that white.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

redmuttranch said:


> Here is a good example of moonspots. Moonspots cannot be white or upon a white field. They have to be on a dark field and be a color. Not the absence of color  but they are still very pretty babies!
> 
> Redmuttranch.weebly.com


Thank you, I am actually considering keeping the doe and selling one of my other goats! I am super in love with these 2 kids. It is so hard deciding to retain or sell.... :-(


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

KW Farms said:


> Actually, on second glance...those kids could be hiding buckskin or sundgau under all that white.


So how would you register them???? I have a hard time with coat patterns and these 2 have me super confused!!??!!??


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

I would say the first 2 are "extensive white with random brown and black spots and blue eyes" the boy would be "extensive white with brown and black spots and roaning with brown(?) eyes" it was hard to see his eyes. That's what I would register them as. I had a similar doeling born this year that I registered as the extensive white with random brown and white spots. Ill ad a pic of her.

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

redmuttranch said:


> I would say the first 2 are "extensive white with random brown and black spots and blue eyes" the boy would be "extensive white with brown and black spots and roaning with brown(?) eyes" it was hard to see his eyes. That's what I would register them as. I had a similar doeling born this year that I registered as the extensive white with random brown and white spots. Ill ad a pic of her.
> 
> Redmuttranch.weebly.com


Oh my goodness I love your picture so cute! I believe my buckling will have brown eyes! Thank you so much for the help!
Do you sell your males as bucks or wethers? Having a hard time deciding what to do cause he is so darn cute, guess I have awhile to decide!


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

I sold the moonspot male as a buck to a fellow breeder who said he was so perfect she had to have him for her herd and I sold the little white spotted female to a friend that has kids that wants to show her. She is going to use her as a service animal too! The hospice / assisted living place she works at loves when she brings her goat in!

Whether I sale as a buck or not really depends on how they are and if I'm having a hard time selling them. If someone falls in love with one of the boys but can't have a buck around and I feel it's a good home I go ahead and castrate him for them. This last guy was just too perfect to castrate though but he was sold within a week of birth. The good ones go quick so I usually don't have to really decide who to castrate or not. Just all depends on what the person buying them wants. 

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What you have to do is figure out the pattern underneath all that white. The one really looks like a Chamoisee underneath all that white. Not sure on the second one. So you would say Chamoisee with abundant white or heavy white overlay. You kind of need to try and strip the white away and picture what the color pattern is underneath the white.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> What you have to do is figure out the pattern underneath all that white. The one really looks like a Chamoisee underneath all that white. Not sure on the second one. So you would say Chamoisee with abundant white or heavy white overlay. You kind of need to try and strip the white away and picture what the color pattern is underneath the white.


How do I find out what is underneath are there any tips or tricks???!!???


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

Try to familiarize yourself with the common coat colors and then try to piece the puzzle/ spots together so to say till you can visualize what would be where the white is normally  good luck!

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

redmuttranch said:


> Try to familiarize yourself with the common coat colors and then try to piece the puzzle/ spots together so to say till you can visualize what would be where the white is normally  good luck!
> 
> Redmuttranch.weebly.com


Ahhh!!!! This is only my second year and last year everyone was primarily swiss markings, so much easier! But these 2 are so gorgeous I will take the time to figure it out!!!


----------

